# Macanudo Gold Label Crystal (Tubed) Cigar Review - Better than the others



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I had a few gold labels in the past, but this one was slightly better. The mild flavor was on point as always, but the burn was better, and I smok...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Gold Label Crystal (Tubed) Cigar Review - Better than the others


----------

